#ubuntu-ngo 2010-07-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-07-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-07-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-07-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-07-16
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> did anybody read the last comment on http://ubuntungo.wordpress.com/2009/11/11/milieudefensie-friends-of-the-earth-netherlands-%E2%80%93-ngo-interview/ ?
<dholbach> might be interesting to get in touch with them
<JanC> indeed
<JanC> hm, "some of the people writing OpenERP are from Luxembourg,and actually speak Dutch in addition to French." --> actually, it's a Belgian company, not from Luxemburg, which makes the speaking dutch more plausible too  ☺
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-07-17
<MooDoo> morning all
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-07-18
<MooDoo> morning all
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-07-11
<dholbach> good morning
<Cheri703> dholbach: it is entirely possible that I missed it, but did that blog post you'd mentioned happen to go out? (I know you're super busy, so not pushing, just asking :) )
<dholbach> Cheri703, no - I'm afraid not and today it won't go out either - tomorrow the chances are much better again
<dholbach> it's the start of UDW today
<dholbach> and I'm running around like headless chicken
<Cheri703> ah, yes, UDW! I completely understand :)
<Cheri703> I just wanted to put it back on your radar, as I said, I know you have tons of stuff going on :)
<dholbach> now it's time to walk the dog - brb
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-07-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-07-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-07-14
<dholbach> good morning
<xdatap1> dholbach, morning!
<dholbach> ciao xdatap1!
<xdatap1> dholbach, about the mail you sent yesterday. The first work item on "updating case study template" it's complete. Where we track Work Item status?
<dholbach> xdatap1, yes it is complete - sorry
<xdatap1> dholbach, no problem :)
<dholbach> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-o-ngo-team
<dholbach> on the Whiteboard
<xdatap1> dholbach, perfect
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-07-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-07-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-07-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-07-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-07-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-07-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-07-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-07-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-07-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-07-07
<MooDoo> hello all
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> mornign
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-07-08
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning Dan
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-07-09
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-07-10
<MooDoo> morning
<dholbach> good morning
